# University Research



## marckip86 (Oct 5, 2014)

My name is Marc Kipling, I am in my final year at the University of Derby, studying a Bsc in Zoology.

As part of my studies i am required to undertake an independent study module. This can be on anything we wish to study and I am responsible for collecting and analysing my own data and information.

The study I have chosen to carry out is the captive breeding of amphibians from around the world. My main objective is to understand what produces the most successful breeding results in captivity. From this I hope to make recommendations to the scientific community on what factors will produce the best results in future captive breeding projects. I have produced a questionnaire which I hope will help me in my investigations and would be grateful if you were able to assist me in my study. If you are able to assist me in my study I can be contacted on [email protected] and I will send you one to complete. If you would like more information on the questionnaire or are interested in learning more about my studies I will gladly assist. All answers to the questions will be treated as confidential and no third party will have this data. 

There is also a facebook group set up that has all the relevant documents needed to complete my research. This can be found by searching captive breeding of amphibians on facebook. 

Thank you for your time 

Marc


----------

